# Polish grammar explanations irritating me...



## ><FISH'>

I have no problem understanding explanations of the noun cases, however every single source I consult about them absolutely refuses to say HOW to do the declination itself, which I find mind-blowingly absurd. I don't understand how so many official sources can be so lazy as to allow such an oversight, it seems like they all just copy + paste from Wikipedia. Aren't there any sources at all which aren't this weak?


----------



## BezierCurve

Yeah, I've noticed that too. The reason might be it's pretty irregular.

I've made an attempt (for a friend learning Polish) to simplify some of the rules. If you want I can send it over to you, but they're not 100% cases rules.


----------



## CZAREK

><FISH'> said:


> I have no problem understanding explanations of the noun cases, however every single source I consult about them absolutely refuses to say HOW to do the declination itself, which I find mind-blowingly absurd. I don't understand how so many official sources can be so lazy as to allow such an oversight, it seems like they all just copy + paste from Wikipedia. Aren't there any sources at all which aren't this weak?


 

They say that our grammar is the the most dififcult among all languages,so take it into consideration and just keep practicing


----------



## BezierCurve

> They say that our grammar is the the most dififcult among all languages,so take it into consideration and just keep practicing


Oh, please.


----------



## ><FISH'>

BezierCurve said:


> Yeah, I've noticed that too. The reason might be it's pretty irregular.
> 
> I've made an attempt (for a friend learning Polish) to simplify some of the rules. If you want I can send it over to you, but they're not 100% cases rules.


Thanks, that would be helpful. 

I don't think the rules are so difficult that they need not explain them at all. I've seen people explain them in an understandable way which got the point across, and afterwards I was able to use it practically. An academic approach isn't helpful in this circumstance because it seems to require a persons input.


----------



## El Torero

I am curious myself how to learn/teach the polish grammar and the cases... To me it seems completely irregular but i've heard that there are some methods that facilitate the study


----------



## Lorenc

><FISH'> said:


> I have no problem understanding explanations of the noun cases, however every single source I consult about them absolutely refuses to say HOW to do the declination itself, which I find mind-blowingly absurd. I don't understand how so many official sources can be so lazy as to allow such an oversight, it seems like they all just copy + paste from Wikipedia. Aren't there any sources at all which aren't this weak?



Maybe I'm missing your point, but you can find at least a couple of grammars in English which discuss declensions in much detail (Swan's "Grammar of contemporary Polish" and Feldstein's "Concise Polish grammar").
Or perhaps you are looking for a comprehensive table of endings and/or for a set of mechanical rules to apply?


----------



## linguos

Hi ><FISH'>

I wonder what would say about this site: http://www.grzegorj.jzn.pl/gram/gram00.html?


----------

